# raced a RSX type R w/mods tonite



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My buddy and i wanted to see how his car would go against mine on the freeway. He was a RSX Type R engine w/bolt-ons and hondata. I have 6mt G35 coupe w/ intake and exhaust. Well we did 3rd gear 60mph rolls. I had major doubts about me winning from the start because i basically took off all my mods and have not installed my new ones. But heres what happen.

Right from the start i always started a little later than he did because he does the honks and i have slow reaction times. From 3rd-middle of 4th gear in my car, the RSX was ahead by a fender. Then as i got to the end of 4th gear and into 5th i started pulling him in and started to inch ahead. We stopped at 130mph. Anyhow he beat me a few times and i beat him even more :icon17:

In conculsion, those RSX type R are not one to be taken lightly. They are quick and have some pretty good top end for a 2.0L. Much respect to those RSX who are modded well.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Video.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RSX's are crazy cars dude. but they are heavy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

they are not that even that heavy.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

not at all


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> they are not that even that heavy.


 I want the video now.

NOW!!!!

And post pics of your car, it's so damn sexy.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

we`ll put it this way, on the street.......everythings fast, take it to the track and see what it will really do, street racing means nothing.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

street racing is about respect, everything counts on the street


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> street racing is about respect, everything counts on the street


 I wouldn't say EVERYTHING.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

how can a 14 or 15 second import be respected on the street? all you gotta do is know how to hide your nitrous bottle and you`ll do great on the street. A 13 second street car is FAST, take a 13 second car to the track and people dont even bother to look.......when i used to drive my car on the street people would try to race me all the time, so i guess your right, it is all about respect, i had more respect for my car and life than to race some chump on the street that i knew i could beat. Take it to the track where you have proof that you won and how fast you went, not just word of mouth.....


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

who said anything about 14 and 15 sec cars? i'm talking about 13s and below buddy not no 14 or 15


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i admit, my car is not fast but quick. Fast is like 12's and low 13's. However being my very frist time to the drag in my life i managed to pull a respectable 14.2 w just intake and exhaust and we all know those mods dont do jack for my car. Its more for sound. I think if i go a few more times i would hit 13's with my cats and headers installed but the drags are closed for the season.

Freeway races is just a measure of how your car performs in the top end department.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> who said anything about 14 and 15 sec cars? i'm talking about 13s and below buddy not no 14 or 15


 Anything above 12 I wouldn't consider fast at the track.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm not talkin about the track man read carefully b4 you post. streeeeeet


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Fresh said:


> who said anything about 14 and 15 sec cars? i'm talking about 13s and below buddy not no 14 or 15


 as he said, he ran a 14.20, not the fact that he has been to the track i find respectable and i respect that. however i have seen many crashes being that i have been racing since i was 8 years old, and i do not see any point in street racing, the danger and the risk is just too much. I also dont see the point in it, but maybe thats just me, i just do not condone street racing and yes, i do have a car and have been in the position so i know what it feels like to want to race someone, but i have thought back to how much i have put into my car and realize its not worth it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > who said anything about 14 and 15 sec cars? i'm talking about 13s and below buddy not no 14 or 15
> ...


 depends on your setup and car. 12's doing NA on a import is fast! 12's on FI import quick/fast border line. Then we have to take into account what size engine and all that crap.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I must admit that some imports are respectable, i think the technology with the stand alone and turbos and all of that is really cool, i just do not like them, i wouldnt own one and its just not what im into, i also think alot of guys talk up their cars way too much. The ones with the fast cars usually dont say too much about them but the ones that dont have much done talk them up.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dont get me wrong nhra. street racing can be stupid but it also can be safe if people know what they're doing. all the vids ive seen have been either in the middle of the night where no1 is on the road or on a private road. but when people race in traffic or around a turn and sh*t like that, then it's retarded but those are usually the "ricers" with their 16 sec cars


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

There are "safe" street races, up here in NJ in newark next to the prison its a 2 lane road with and they block off both enterances, clean the road, prep the road with VHT and race for big money, they have 9 second cars leaving off trans brakes there. However even that isnt safe, its not nessacerily the fact that you can hurt other people, its the fact that you can hurt yourself. At the track there are EMT crews waiting on site and are on the accident imidiatly, on the street, you have to wait for someone to hear/see it, call the cops, then wait for them to get there, that could be too late when you crash at 130 MPH i just dont see the point in going through with that risk when you can pay 20 bucks, talk to knowlagable peoiple while there and have proof of the speed of your car.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

where in newark bro? i know about ave p i've been there before


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ave P is a big one, i dont know where they are just know the names as i havent been to them, but the biggest one is next to the prison in newark, we have a bunch of cars that come to ther track to test on saterdays for their race that they have on sat night. and all of the BIG money cars are american, kinda tells ya sumpin lol.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves

domestics dont rule around here


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fresh said:


> street racing is about respect, everything counts on the street


 I'd have to say that alot of people who mod their cars and regularly race on the track are probably not that concerned about getting respect from the neon blue spaceship/civic with the giant wing in the next lane.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

thast awsome. there a huge racing scene around where I live. Everyone likes to drag. theres nothing intresting abotu that to me those. I mean its cool goin fast and all that but if your just goin in a straight line whats so fun about that. I like racing DH and autoX type stuff.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if your running high 12s mid 13s in the 1/4.. then thats the ideal speed for a balanced auto cross or track car. If you start shelling in all this money to go faster then that, proportionally your just throwing money away because it becomes more and more expensive to go faster, when the money is much better spent on suspension, brakes, aero parts etc. Without those a proper suspension and brakes you will not be putting the power on the ground so all that power becomes irrelevant.. and if you cannot stop fast as well as acclerate fast.. well then your not really fast if a car brakes much shorter then its competitor, then they are able to maintain a higher speed for a longer amount of time which is whats going to produce quicker lap times.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I'd have to say that alot of people who mod their cars and regularly race on the track are probably not that concerned about getting respect from the neon blue spaceship/civic with the giant wing in the next lane.


 dude im not fuckin talkin about the track im talking about the dam street. and im not talkin bout "ricers" either. read my posts before you go against like usual


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fresh said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to say that alot of people who mod their cars and regularly race on the track are probably not that concerned about getting respect from the neon blue spaceship/civic with the giant wing in the next lane.
> ...


 Ok, I re-read your post, and I still say the same thing


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

well keep talkin bout the track and ill keep talkin bout the street


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> street racing means nothing.


 So true. Streetracing is nature's way of weeding out the genepool.

btw- RSX's aren't fast.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

the racing is all street aroudn where I live. but I have to say the civic spaceship is gatta be the funniest thing I've ever heard. you see all those honda (Hold On Not Done Accelerateing) people think that there v-tech is the sh*t and they're huge rear wing on the FF car is the sh*t.... thank you for agreeing!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You'll like this pic then:


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Fresh said:


> yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> 
> domestics dont rule around here


 500 hp? how was this measured? also how does he know it runs 10`s, i for one have seen very few imports in the 10`s there are some rull race imports that come up to the track, 90% of them dont get down the track, the ones that do go in the 9`s 10`s and 11`s, however even with the ones that go 7`s and 8`s at every event that they hold for sport compacts there are normaly 3-4 accidents!!!!! to go those speeds you need BIG money, BIG power and normally they cant be driven on the street because they need very large front tires massive suspention mods. Even when they have that, this week at the track 4 honda`s came up, they were all full out race trim, 1 was a full tube chassis, and out of the 4 the tube chassis one left off half track and went 14.52 at 72 MPH. So thats a main reason i stick to my muscle cars, my car can handle 10.3`s aprox without much if any additional suspention work, and it can be driven on the street with ease. I have a very mild motor and am capable of 10`s, the imports that are running that fast are all forced induction and have massive motor, suspention and body modifications!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NHRA1877 said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> ...


 Tell me bout your set up!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> 500 hp? how was this measured? also how does he know it runs 10`s


 a fuckin dyno what do u think bro? should be runnin 11s when he gets the trans. the f*ck you saying "how does he know it runs 10s", i never said that buddy, learn how to read man. you dont even know his setup so u basically know sh*t on what you're saying right now


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> NHRA1877 said:
> 
> 
> > 500 hp? how was this measured? also how does he know it runs 10`s
> ...


 It's kinda if you brag about a 10 second import, and then say imports rule around where you live. Where do you live, the boonies?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

never said imports rule. i have a 5.2l jeep with flowmasters so y would i say imports rule? know what the f*ck you're talking about before you type. yea a suburb of NYC is the boonies, alright there buddy. what bragging are you talkin bout? i said my friend has a ~500hp wrx that's not bragging jerkoff

jesus i love how people just pull stuff out their end


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> ....domestics dont rule around here....


Know what the f*ck I am talking about? If Domestics DO NOT rule around where you live....then, PLEASE tell me what does......The only other logical choice would be...oh, lets see here.....FUCKIN IMPORT!!!! Don't bitch me out because you can't remember what you said!

I really want you to respond to this....for the love of god, tell me how I am wrong....when you CLEARLY said, "domestics dont rule around here".

This aught to be good.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dont mean imports rule either bud. just cuz one thing doesnt rule dont mean the other rules. any car around here is beatable by a import or domestic. you dont see too many sub13 domestic or import cars around here so to me it's pretty EVEN

neither rules here, do you understand now?

p.s. i know what i said


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> dont mean imports rule either bud. just cuz one thing doesnt rule dont mean the other rules. any car around here is beatable by a import or domestic. you dont see too many sub13 domestic or import cars around here so to me it's pretty EVEN
> 
> neither rules here, do you understand now?
> 
> p.s. i know what i said


 Gotcha.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i guess i should of said neither ruled earlier


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> NHRA1877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 I would like to know as well. Though my big 72 chevy shortbed used to smoke tires pretty good with the 383 stroker and a lincoln locked rear.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> btw- RSX's aren't fast.


 they're barely a second slower than a stock rex and they're FWD N/A. dont think thats slow. add a turbo they're in 13s no tuning

rex= AWD turbo-low 14s
rsx=FWD n/a-high 14s -low 15s


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Fresh said:


> yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> 
> domestics dont rule around here


 What i got from that was that your buddy has one of the civics thats in the 10`s maybe i miss understood it.

As for my set up, its a 1968 Camaro, 468 BBC, stock heads with valve job and good valves/valve springs, the bottom end is a cast crank, GM truck rods that are re-conditioned and stress relived, Speed pro pistons with 9.6:1 compression, toping it off is a RPM airgap intake, with a 750 Vacume secondary carb, All of that is passed through a 1.82 powerglide done by STR here in NJ with a 12 inch 1500 stall convertor, going back to a 12-bolt chevy with a MOROSO brute strength posi and 4.11 gears. The car is running 12.00`s right now because the car does not have a roll bar and the class i race in is limited to 12.00. The car with this motor on the second pass with 30 degrees of timing shifting at 5200 ran 11.66 @115 with a 1.60 60', They made the rules different for bext year lowering the roll bar limit to 11.49 and faster so i will put the 3000 stall convertor back in to go in the 11.50`s. The car can easily be in the 11.0`s and could dip into the 10`s on the right day and i have the numbers as to why i say that. Also we are going from a stock set of heads to a set of Merlin II iron heads so i should pick up another 3-4 thenths from the heads.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ohh. i meant there was a civic hatch that ive seen couple times at ave p and supposingly runs 10s. the turbo was LOUD and it moved when it did a fly by


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

NP i just miss read it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice NHRA. Im guessing you just run 91 oct pump gas? Also you drive the powerglide around highway and all? My truck used to scream at 70mph (also PG tranny).


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NHRA1877 said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> ...


 Sounds nice. Your killin it with those stock heads! However, from your described set up, it really is more of a street/strip car then an all out racer.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I try to run Sunoco 94, i only use race gas when i forget to fill up before i get to the track and get stuck buying GT100 for 5.50 a gallon!!! lol. I took it off the street the middle of this year, just didnt like driving it on the street as much as i liked racing it, always checkin your mirrors watching of people are gonna rear end ya, not letting it outa your site for fear someone might get jealous and key it or f*ck with it, I just didnt want it on the street any more so we took off the insurance and shes now a full racecar. When i did have it on the street it was fun, never took it on a major highway, but did take it on 46, and it was ok, going like 55 was fine, at 65 the R`s werent too bad, but forget the numbers. With all of that torqe its just so much fun, and knowing that your the fastest person on the streets right now, its just a great feeling, you feel like a celeberty. Its fun, but its also fun when you cash the checks for winning big money races, and getting checks is better than getting smiles, so thats another reason its a full race car now.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Filo said:


> Nice NHRA. Im guessing you just run 91 oct pump gas?


 was just gonna say. we get 93 and 94 over here on the east


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> we`ll put it this way, on the street.......everythings fast, take it to the track and see what it will really do, street racing means nothing.


 Oh yea your 700 hp mustang sucks because my 1.7 litre honda can take it on the track.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jebus said:


> NHRA1877 said:
> 
> 
> > we`ll put it this way, on the street.......everythings fast, take it to the track and see what it will really do, street racing means nothing.
> ...


 What?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> I said my friend has a ~500hp wrx that's not bragging jerkoff


What's your friends' modlist? I'll tell you if it's even possible for him to have 500hp. There are very very few 500hp Subaru's in the U.S. and I doubt your friend is one of them. You don't make 500hp without making big waves in the Subaru world. If he's got 500hp then he's one of the fastest in the world:
http://www.rigoliracing.com.au/466hpwrx.html


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> they're barely a second slower than a stock rex and they're FWD N/A. dont think thats slow. add a turbo they're in 13s no tuning
> 
> rex= AWD turbo-low 14s
> rsx=FWD n/a-high 14s -low 15s


 1 to 1 1/2 seconds is a huge difference in the quarter mile.

Like I said, they're slow.
Here's a registry of the fastest RSX times. 12.49 is the fasted f/i car. That's pathetic.








http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=47794

There are several WRX's in the 11's. And the faster Subaru's don't post they're times there.
http://www.scoobymile.com/top.php
And the fastest WRX is the Rigoli WRX at [email protected] and it's a wagon:
http://www.rigoliracing.com.au/

Stock for stock they're slow, mod for mod thier slow.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

8.8 is nothing to snuff at, even if its a wagon. I doubt he has 500hp with the stock motor. Maybe with a motor swap but that would cost MAJOR $$!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dude dont even get at me like that. i'm not one of those internet people that lies about sh*t. he is close to that hp so relax. pretty much nothing left stock in his motor. not even gonna waste my time trying to get u to believe me


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

the only thing stock is the wrx heads


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jebus said:


> NHRA1877 said:
> 
> 
> > we`ll put it this way, on the street.......everythings fast, take it to the track and see what it will really do, street racing means nothing.
> ...


 just wondering who here has a 700 HP mustang?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> dude dont even get at me like that. i'm not one of those internet people that lies about sh*t. he is close to that hp so relax. pretty much nothing left stock in his motor. not even gonna waste my time trying to get u to believe me


I serisouly doubt it. Post his mods and we'll see. If he's got 500hp then I'll give him props. I hate people that say they've got one of the highest hp cars in the world when they don't. It takes away from all the work and genious it took others to build something like that.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

If its any consolation, my car only makes somewhere around the 450+- HP and its a 468 cubic inch.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

why do u doubt it? cuz you dont have it? he has 20k into the motor alone. if not 500 then mid 400s. dont know everything he has but it goes from a t-67 equavalent to a sti bulletproof block, all new internals, custom full exhaust, custom 3in ic piping and so on. like i said only thing stock is the heads


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> the only thing stock is the wrx heads


 Nevermind you answered it for me. It's very unlikely for him to have 500hp with stock heads. Even ej257's have a hard time making good power with stock heads. And the power drops off like crazy on the top end because of those heads.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

the 2.0 heads are strong. there's another kid with almost the same setup but on stock internals and he's pushing 400 to the wheels

www.acostamotorsports.com thats the shop

just stop questioning me man, dam.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Where is everyone getting this riducously inflated numbers.. Were these cars all dynoed in dream world? We had a whole crap load of very heavily modded evos(almost everyone in norcal)... most with everything but a bigger turbo... and the highest dyno of the day was a 278.. Thats super conservative.. but its on a mustang dyno... what type of dyno are these numbers being registered on? 500hp on a WRX is barely even possible without spending so much money that its not worth it! Now we take this same exact dyno (different location however) that produced these 278 numbers... and compare it to the boost solutions shop car that pulled over 768hp apx., anyone want to guess how much power that car makes at the crank?

The evos stock internals are good to about 450 at the wheels or so.. over that its advisable to upgrade if your not looking to blow up











> I have a very mild motor and am capable of 10`s, the imports that are running that fast are all forced induction and have massive motor, suspention and body modifications!!!!


hmm.. non of that on the turbotrix evo.. completely street legal and streetable and runs 9s at atco. no body modifications at all.. completely stock. There are now multiple evos in the 9s.. if more people cared about dragging there would be more, but most are only concerned with track times and owning a balanced machine. The STi has to new of an engine to be doing that now.. but its only a matter of time.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

:rasp: my 2.0L mtdew is bigger then your 1.8LV-tech








I like all cars so I can see both sides. the highest rated import I ever saw was a 600(give or take)+ MK4 Supra. the highest honda civic I've ever seen was 356HP. the highest american car I've ever seen was rated at over 800HP. but the highest pagani I've ever well I've never seen one(if you wanna be a dick about it) was over 1000HP. I love Subarus, and a 500HP mark doesn't seem outta the range of a WRX (and or Sti). but a little excessive for street useage. thats just my opinion.
I still drive and love







my saturn!







:rasp:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> he has 20k into the motor alone. if not 500 then mid 400s


 hey evo ass-kisser. read bro! it's not like he bought a exhaust and got 500hp.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> 500hp on a WRX is barely even possible without spending so much money that its not worth it!


 why isn't it worth it? bc it's not a evo? please bro


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

No because its harder to do... dont make me look like some suby hater.. This is just reality, The suburu engine is more expensive to mod.. im speaking specifically of the STi.. very expensive, however most of the RandD went into the engine. The engine is better then that of the Evos.. but it lacks some major handling ( still superior to anything else people are talking about). These cars were never intended for rag racing... just so happens that the evo is versatile as a drag car. Are there any streetable wrxs in the 9s? or how many are producing 700hp.. there is a butt load of evos in the 700hp range ( up to 900+).. but thats just because the engine is so cheap to mod. It would cost you a fortune to create a 900 hp STi.. it would be so much that it realy wouldnt be worth it. On the track you dont need more then 450hp on an AWD car after that if you dont have proportionate braking and suspension, you really dont have anything but a dyno queen.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> the 2.0 heads are strong.


What are your sources for this? WRX heads suck. The only options we have is to either port the stockers, use ej207, or ej257heads.



Fresh said:


> there's another kid with almost the same setup but on stock internals and he's pushing 400 to the wheels


Once again, I serisouly doubt that. especially on stock internals.



Fresh said:


> www.acostamotorsports.com thats the shop


 Never heard of them, and there are only 2 threads where thier name is even mentioned on Impreza.net. But I don't know if I can trust a tuning shop that can't even spell steel, and doesn't even know the proper engine code for the version8 sti motor. EJ25 is the NA motor from the 2.5rs. The v8 sti motor is a ej257



Fresh said:


> just stop questioning me man, dam.


What's the problem? You made some very big claims. All I ask is something to verify your story. A dyno with a stock baseline and his run, or a timeslip. That's all. I'm not exactly asking you to jump through hoops. If your friend has 500hp he'll have a dyno, or a timeslip to prove it. I can't come on here and claim to have the highest hp Vette in the world without people questioning it, now can I?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't want to offend anyone, but $20K dollars into the engine alone, and he still has 450-500hp, is very sad, and depresses me that someone would spend so on that engine and get soo little gain.

EDIT: And where is the video!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah pointless as far making an awesome performanc car.. they spent less money (15K) building the Vishnu One lap of America evo... same car goes to 60 as fast as the Hennesey venom twin turbo viper shop car and beat the modded Porshe backed 911 GT3 in drag, course time and skid pad.

In their defense though.. there are plenty of people who enjoy just building a car like that because its almost unbelievable... The look on a viper owners face when he gets toasted by a stock looking civic must be pricless.

Something else for those that actually care. At this months norcalevo meet we had one car show up with a complete intercooler chiller kit. Everyone is skeptical if this piece does anything.. most claim its a waist of money. Well this piece was proven on the dyno. An an intial run was made with the piece completely off.. The second run ran with the co2 spraying almost the whole time... the difference was 25HP! Dyno proven before 50 people.. The sheets are up at norcalevo

This car had no other mods but a chip and a flahs and he made more then anyone else...







It possible that some of the no2 made its way up into the intake and was injested there however.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah pointless as far making an awesome performanc car.. they spent less money (15K) building the Vishnu One lap of America evo... same car goes to 60 as fast as the Hennesey venom twin turbo viper shop car and beat the modded Porshe backed 911 GT3 in drag, course time and skid pad.
> 
> In their defense though.. there are plenty of people who enjoy just building a car like that because its almost unbelievable... The look on a viper owners face when he gets toasted by a stock looking civic must be pricless.
> 
> ...


 Did they have an AWD dyno? I've always wanted to see one of those.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

im not even gonna waste more time arguing anymore. i know what his car is capable of and so does he. i know his setup for the most part. if ur ever in north jersey pm me and come see the car for yourself peace


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> im not even gonna waste more time arguing anymore. i know what his car is capable of and so does he. i know his setup for the most part. if ur ever in north jersey pm me and come see the car for yourself peace


 I'm in south NY.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

so lil gain? u dont need 900hp for a awd car to be f*cking fast. in the 400s running 11s, yea thats lil gain from a 14sec car with 227 hp


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

once he gets the trans then i'll try to get a vid or some proof


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

of course it was an AWD mustang dyno!.. its a suby/evo shop for the most part. and AWD dyno is going to read out as much as 30% less output then a typical RWD dyno. I dont think that is even accounting for drivetrain loss.. oh yeah.. that car, 286.. beat another car there with cams, cam gears, works tune 10.5 hotside, 02 housing all the way back.. many other mods.. Everyone is sooooo pissed right now!

Are you gonna get some real proof like on a race track? and i dont mean a drag strip! America is the only country where draggin rules because of out complete inability to create a refined sports car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> so lil gain? u dont need 900hp for a awd car to be f*cking fast. in the 400s running 11s, yea thats lil gain from a 14sec car with 227 hp


 I was expecting faster than 11's with 400 hp. Maybe I am just use to rwd cars. By the way, I know people with less than 400 rwhp, who are in the 11's, rwd in pig heavy full street cars. For $20K, I would say 450-500 hp is downright depressing. My car started off a low 14, high 13 second car...$3,000 later I am in the 11's. If you choose not to use nitrous, there are people in the 11's with ~$5,000, no super charger, no turbo, no nitrous. AWD cars are NOT better than rwd cars at the drag strip.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> America is the only country where draggin rules because of out complete inability to create a refined sports car.


Or, they just choose to excersize their ability to create cars that go fast in a straight line


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

10 second civic+ street race= coffin on wheels








E


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

i know of a friend that i think lives in rutherford, my dad works in hillsdale and we have a friend that lives by there, i`ll ask him where he lives but hes 19 or 20 years old and his name is frank, has a camaro possibly you know him?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

f*ck a race track. drag race is where the powers at. hmm silver camaro ss? he's 22 i believe, graduated when i was a sophmore. it's nothing it's a auto with a body kit


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i really dont care what u say anymore really. like i said if ur ever in north jersey pm me and you can see the engine and maybe even go for a ride, eh nah you dont deserve one


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what do you have that you're in the 11s with only 3k?


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

not sure, i think he said he has a silver camaro for an everyday but hes building a 70`s camaro with a 454. Tall, short hair, attends alota street races but doesnt race, and works a a dealership?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok lets put it in this scenario.. so your in a high speed chase with cop cars all around you.. what car will you be in? .. yeah thast right a car that can go only in a straight line.. and one that has no chance off road. I would be all over the place! We dont drag around here.. we have a real race track.. best in the country.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> what do you have that you're in the 11s with only 3k?


 3 inch exhaust, 1 3/4 in primary Long tube headers, moroso intake, 150 NX shot. Those are the only things I have that give me power. But like I said, if you choose NOT to use N20, there are plent of H/C LT1 and LS1's out there in the 11's.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You don't have a high flow fuel pump/injectors with that kind of NOS shot?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Ok lets put it in this scenario.. so your in a high speed chase with cop cars all around you.. what car will you be in? .. yeah thast right a car that can go only in a straight line.. and one that has no chance off road. I would be all over the place! We dont drag around here.. we have a real race track.. best in the country.


 In my neck of the woods, a straight line car.

You need to realize, there are people out there who DO NOT GIVE A sh*t about going fast around corners. Me being one of them. It does me no good when 90% of your state and the states streets are set up like a checker board.

Personally, I would rather have a car that can pull more G's in a straight line than your car can in the corners.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> You don't have a high flow fuel pump/injectors with that kind of NOS shot?


 It is a WET shot...no need to upgrade the injectors, and the stock pump holds up (for now).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ahh point taken on the wet shot. I also agree on straight drags, IMHO a lot safer for you and your car than track racing. Especially if its your DD. A question tho, IS IT YOUR DD? The firebird?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Ahh point taken on the wet shot. I also agree on straight drags, IMHO a lot safer for you and your car than track racing. Especially if its your DD. A question tho, IS IT YOUR DD? The firebird?


 Amen, I barely like taking my car to the strip...I couldn't imagine taking it to an auto X track. The TA is the my DD in the summer, but it is my baby as well. I wish I had an even over sti in the winter time.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok soo if you have chekerboard street.. there must be plenty of right angles right? You feel way more Gs in those situations..also the acceleration of those cars is much more even.. but even in a straight line your going to experience faster acceleration 0-80 in AWD.. from a stand still the only two tuner shop cars that hit a 3.2 0-60 were what? Twin turbo hennesey venom and one red import...now the acceleration dies down after that, but i never find myself going over 80... where are people acceleration to 140 mph?

now for sure... you have to







the big v8s beyond 80... they keep pulling and give a you that nice speed rush..I miss that feeling

The gearing for the evo is all down low because thats power you can actually use on a race track. You try going throw the corkscrew at leguna seca with muscle car... the thing will tip over! Straight up the hill braking, letting off the accelerator.. braking at the peak, start turning in left and right back to the right.. gravity pull the car down hard, a little adjustment left and a hard right and out of the turn.

We wer hanging out there not to long ago at a trans-am... watching the insane Jag race car go through that turn was amazing..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> ok soo if you have chekerboard street.. there must be plenty of right angles right? You feel way more Gs in those situations..also the acceleration of those cars is much more even.. but even in a straight line your going to experience faster acceleration 0-80 in AWD.. from a stand still the only two tuner shop cars that hit a 3.2 0-60 were what? Twin turbo hennesey venom and one red import...now the acceleration dies down after that, but i never find myself going over 80... where are people acceleration to 140 mph?
> 
> now for sure... you have to
> 
> ...


K, well we don't all have the gift of living a hop skip and a jump away from leguna. My car does just find around the corners, and my car can out accelerate an evo from a stop (even on the street). Yes they may have me till the end of the stop light, but I am right on their tails, and fly by soon after. I have a friend who is in the process of purchasing a brand new evo or STI, I will proves this to you on video if you would like. Also, a 3.2 second 0-60 time is horrible for an 800 hp car....absolutely horrible.

Edit: This Trans Am seems to have no problem handling other cars that would be considered "superior"
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If hes modded.. it would be hard take him off the line. 1/4 mile is a different story.. you should be able to catch up at 80mph.. . I try to avoid driving the car like that.. it really is not ment for that kind of use. (unlike the domestics that are made for that use) The clutch is weak to protect the transfer case. If they made an indestructable transfer case the price of the car would probably go up 10-15K.. this is something that Audi prides itself on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> If hes modded.. it would be hard take him off the line. 1/4 mile is a different story.. you should be able to catch up at 80mph.. . I try to avoid driving the car like that.. it really is not ment for that kind of use. (unlike the domestics that are made for that use) The clutch is weak to protect the transfer case. If they made an indestructable transfer case the price of the car would probably go up 10-15K.. this is something that Audi prides itself on.


We'll see. I've done it before, and I'll do it again.

Also, in my experience, cars AWD cars that are modded either bog, or spin the front tires. I have never personally seen an AWD car pull better than a 1.5 second 60-foot time.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Something else for those that actually care. At this months norcalevo meet we had one car show up with a complete intercooler chiller kit. Everyone is skeptical if this piece does anything.. most claim its a waist of money. Well this piece was proven on the dyno. An an intial run was made with the piece completely off.. The second run ran with the co2 spraying almost the whole time... the difference was 25HP! Dyno proven before 50 people.. The sheets are up at norcalevo
> 
> This car had no other mods but a chip and a flahs and he made more then anyone else...
> 
> ...


 Here's what David Buschur has to say about those systems:
http://buschurforums.com/forum/viewtopic.p...ight=ntercooler 
There's been a long debate about this on Impreza.net but it's a different story with Subaru's because our ic is behind the intake, unless you have a fmic.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Are you gonna get some real proof like on a race track? and i dont mean a drag strip! America is the only country where draggin rules because of out complete inability to create a refined sports car.


 We use the strip because using traps is the most accurate way to figure out what your hp is. Dyno's are great for tuning but they suck as a measuring stick for bragging rights.

Personally I think 94NDTA is spot on with alot of what he's saying, so I won't even jump in this one.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

As long as you know the exact weight of you car you can use a calulator like this to estimate hp. 
http://www.corral.net/tech/horsepower.html
There are a few that are a little better but this was the first one I found.

If you want to know your weight go to any weigh-station on the freeway.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol! the type R are not in america. was it a Type S re baged to a type R? 
Was it Right hand drive? If it wasnt Right hand drive it wasnt a type R ...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Eeek I would not be driving a DD on the track, nice videos though, I like how you overtake that porche like nothing.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya those were some cool vids!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

bobme said:


> lol! the type R are not in america. was it a Type S re baged to a type R?
> Was it Right hand drive? If it wasnt Right hand drive it wasnt a type R ...


it was a type S with a rsx type R engine. It was not a full JDM type R


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Also, in my experience, cars AWD cars that are modded either bog, or spin the front tires. I have never personally seen an AWD car pull better than a 1.5 second 60-foot time.


 click

guess you cant drive bc ive never seen any awd spin the front tires off a launch or bog


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Also, in my experience, cars AWD cars that are modded either bog, or spin the front tires. I have never personally seen an AWD car pull better than a 1.5 second 60-foot time.
> ...


 I see both of them everytime I go to the track. It's rare to see someone get a perfect launch.

Youcan go through this forum and find hundreds of both, but you'll find few good launches.
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/forumdispl...esc&daysprune=7


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Eeek I would not be driving a DD on the track, nice videos though, I like how you overtake that porche like nothing.


 no no, those are not my videos, but that Trans Am actualy has less hp than my car.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ive seen tons of vids of awd's at the track not bog or have front tires spin. if anything all 4 were spinning, not just 2.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 See....I'm not the only one who thinks this way.

There is a DSM shop in town with some really fast GSX's, who do have this problem.

Also, 1.35 is a weak 60 foot time for an AWD car with that kind of hp. There are 10 second RWD cars that are heavier, that are not full blown race cars who are pulling better 60 foot times.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry I wasn't paying attention, missed the front tires part. But technically the fronts do spin first, because almost all AWD cars have a front bias. But it happens so fast it's usually not visible. But in all practicallity you're right. Just keep in mind that, that front bias has alot to do with why you'll spin or bog off the line in a awd car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> ive seen tons of vids of awd's at the track not bog or have front tires spin. if anything all 4 were spinning, not just 2.


 The ones I see generely have enough power that when they launch, the weight shifts enough to make the contact area of the front tires so small they spin. I have seen ones spin all the tires.....thats cool.

Oh yeah, I have to give props to Shephards car....it is VERY impressive, especially that it is a DD.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a good pic of what you were talking about 94NDTA:








Fastest stock turbo wrx in the nation. [email protected]


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is another example....this DSM is running about 11.95.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't get these little rice rocket cars. I've gone up against them and they arent that special. I had a Mustang with a 442 floored and no one could match it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

They are far superior for the track(compared to domestic sports cars). Many people like them because of their looks. They suck at 1/4 mile racing though, but then again they were not really built for brute speed.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like the new Lotus Elise, its actually VERY well priced for its performance. Around 40k$

0-60mph 4.9sec (4.7 sec Sport Pack) 
0-100mph 12.9 seconds 
Top speed 150 mph 
Fuel consumptionEPA 23 City - 27 Highway 
Curb weight Base Car 1984 lbs OR -20lb with sports pack=1964lb


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> They are far superior for the track(compared to domestic sports cars). Many people like them because of their looks. They suck at 1/4 mile racing though, but then again they were not really built for brute speed.


 No....The new C6 is an awesome handling car, as well as the new viper and ford GT.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I wouldnt really call the ford GT American, it has mostly all lamborgini engineering if I recall. The C6 is truely the best handling American car today though. I should have mentioned that one hehe.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

the lotus elize very good performens car and he is rather cheep


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

adultswim said:


> I don't get these little rice rocket cars. I've gone up against them and they arent that special. I had a Mustang with a 442 floored and no one could match it.
> 
> the c6 is awesome.. handles great to.. but for its price i would expect it would at least do that much. While you can certaintly beat a c6 with a modded evo on the track its not a superior car.. on the other hand the GT-R gets here in 07.. and im counting down. This is a far superior car to the c6 in every aspect.. looks, quality, engine, steering, suspension.


If you went up against any of the evo or STi shop cars you would get DESTROYED.. on a race track. These are some rice rocket cars.. they pinnacles of high tech innovation.

The reason why the others are so popular is their accleration. Can you name a brand new warranty back domestic that does 0-60 in 4.3 seconds for under 45K? I dont think so. Thats why it was the car of the year though... can called the most rewarding and affordable driving experience ever!

The lotus is awesome... i have nothing but praise for that car.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what if you have a active center differntial with selectable torque distrubution? Thats part of the idea of the limited slips.. as soon as slip is detected on the front tires more torque is diverted else where... its like a cat stuck on the rug.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

If you are just into stright drag racing why not weld up the differential and have FULL 100% posi on both wheels.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> what if you have a active center differntial with selectable torque distrubution? Thats part of the idea of the limited slips.. as soon as slip is detected on the front tires more torque is diverted else where... its like a cat stuck on the rug.


 Then you are driving gods chariot.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> what if you have a active center differntial with selectable torque distrubution? Thats part of the idea of the limited slips.. as soon as slip is detected on the front tires more torque is diverted else where... its like a cat stuck on the rug.


Ya that's basically the DCCD (driver controlled center differential) on the usdm STi. But you can't change the bias a whole lot and most of these guys just leave it in auto. The only impreza that was a 4 way split is the wrx 4eat (auto). The new 05 STI's might too but I'm not sure. But I can't comment alot on diffs because I don't fully understand how they work.

BTW- the whole arguement between domestic and japanese cars is stupid. There are plenty of bajillion hp Supras running around, and there are plenty of bajillion hp vipers running around. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea im gettin tired of it myself. i try to stay out but domestic owners r so cocky


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> yea im gettin tired of it myself. i try to stay out but domestic owners r so cocky


Me too, but them damn import owners always think they are the sh*t!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea well if ur pushing 300-400 hp on a 4cy engine when people say it's not possible, you feel like gloating. not like i have one if i did i would.

p.s. where the hell is the vid anyway?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> yea well if ur pushing 300-400 hp on a 4cy engine when people say it's not possible, you feel like gloating. not like i have one if i did i would.
> 
> p.s. where the hell is the vid anyway?


 I thought it was 500 you said. Anyways, he said it was unlikeyly, not impossible.

Anyways, where is the video!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think this is the way it is... domestic owners are completely oblivious and ignorant to performace cars outside their relm.. You think the guy with the viper that i pull up to is thinking.. damn, that car is fast he might be able to beat me on the track.. nope hes thinking, stupid rice car.. ill show him. Im aware of the power and limits of domestics. I know that the import engines are also indestructable.. so realiability was a big issue for me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> ... domestic owners are completely oblivious and ignorant to performace cars outside their relm


And I beleive it is the other way around. I love imports, there are a lot of them I enjoy, and I beleive domestics get passed off to easily as "Mullet rocker, white trash cars" to often, so I pleed my case. When I pull up to a "ricer" I alway say "please god don't let this one be a sleeper." I VERY rarely think "stupid ricer, I'm gonna smoke him." Unless I can tell the car is slower then mine (dinky tires, really slow rev, upside down visor, LEDS up the wazoo, etc etc). Imports are what scare me the most, because people modify them more than domestics. I beleive you have it all wrong. I have been beat more times at the track by imports than I have by domestics.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> If you are just into stright drag racing why not weld up the differential and have FULL 100% posi on both wheels.


 Doesnt seem like thats neccesary.. mid 9s have been achieved in just 2 years of availablity plus they are street legal


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I think this is the way it is... domestic owners are completely oblivious and ignorant to performace cars outside their relm.. You think the guy with the viper that i pull up to is thinking.. damn, that car is fast he might be able to beat me on the track.. nope hes thinking, stupid rice car.. ill show him. Im aware of the power and limits of domestics. I know that the import engines are also indestructable.. so realiability was a big issue for me.


 Uhm no. I used to be a domestic owner and I still thought and still do KNOW that imports will always dominate the racing world. I am not talking about Japanese imports either, I'm talking Italian\English\German. I was always scared of being embarassed by an import also on the streets when I ran around in my truck. It would be embarassing to lose to a 1.6liter when I have a 6liter motor.







I think imports are great, I just hate those who make it look crappy IE the typical rattlecan grey primer they put on those hondas/yotas.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I enjoy both imports and domestics, and have friends with both. Like I said, different strokes for different folks. Personally I only see the bad attitude toward the other half with people who think they're gearheads. All the real gearheads I've met appreciate both. I'm talking about the guys that can build you a car out of a tincan and a toothpick ala McGywver. The type of guys that can't decide on one project car at a time and usually end up building several cars at one time. The guy that builds a car and only keeps it for a few months before selling it to fund his next project.

If you've met one of these people you know what I mean.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Whoops, sorry for the double-noob post.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > yea well if ur pushing 300-400 hp on a 4cy engine when people say it's not possible, you feel like gloating. not like i have one if i did i would.
> ...


 was i talking about my friends subaru? no i was talkin about all imports


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow i have not read most of this post but seeing as how its 5 pages its probably a lot of ricer this ricer that meh whatever each to his won but i did have to pipe in and say this if u are street racing i hope u die before u end up killing someone else and if u have the that wont happen to me attitude chances are ure the next one to go


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah.. street racing is a no no


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

00nothing said:


> wow i have not read most of this post but seeing as how its 5 pages its probably a lot of ricer this ricer that meh whatever each to his won but i did have to pipe in and say this if u are street racing i hope u die before u end up killing someone else and if u have the that wont happen to me attitude chances are ure the next one to go


 maybe you should read the whole thing before opening your mouth bc you have no clue what you're talkin about. it wasn't 5 pages of rice sh*t it was 5 pages of knowledgable info for the most part


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

00nothing said:


> but i did have to pipe in and say this if u are street racing i hope u die before u end up killing someone else and if u have the that wont happen to me attitude chances are ure the next one to go


 Hahhaha. Best reply yet!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 I'm sorry, but sometimes it is hard to tell what you are argueing about.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Well I guess the Fancy foreign cars are cool I love the new BMW fuckin handles curves like nothin. I got to drive the new Porche, HOLY sh*t if you can afford it get it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dont assume bc i put a big number and a import in the same sentence that i'm referring to my friends wrx


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> dont assume bc i put a big number and a import in the same sentence that i'm referring to my friends wrx


 Well, incase you havn't noticed, I am not the only one who has miss interpreted what you said throughout this whole thread. Maybe you should think some of your posts out a little better.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Fresh said:


> yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> 
> domestics dont rule around here


 How does that not say you have a "boy" who has a 500 HP WRX?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

bc it doesnt. friend ans subaru were not in the sentence


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> bc it doesnt. friend ans subaru were not in the sentence


 Actually, suburu was the last car mentioned. I'm sure everyone that read that assumed thats what you said, because thats what proper english would assume too. Notice you didn't have a subject in the second sentance...Anyone who would have read that would have done the same thing.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...


 Dude, seriously about half your posts in this thread are nonsense and the other half is trying to call people dumbasses by sarcastically explaining your nonsensical posts to them.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > bc it doesnt. friend ans subaru were not in the sentence
> ...










Basic rules of the English language, Fresh.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

f*ck off bro half my posts werent nonsense. stay the f*ck out


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have something very sad to report.. my step sisters boyfriend was driving around with his friend last night in his super charged mustang when they lost control and spun side ways.. hit a poll, his head smashes through the side windshield into the poll and he is currently in a deep coma on life support. This was pretty obviously caused by a retarted decision made by someone two young to be driving a performance car... (racing someone?) unfortunately this is not the first time i have been very close to horrendous accidents with mustangs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So....are you trying to say the mustang injured your brother in law? Or are you just saying street racing isn't safe.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> So....are you trying to say the mustang injured your brother in law? Or are you just saying street racing isn't safe.


 I'm thinking he meant a mix of both....

Oh and Fresh,


Fresh said:


> dont get me wrong nhra. street racing can be stupid but it also can be safe if people know what they're doing. all the vids ive seen have been either in the middle of the night where no1 is on the road or on a private road. but when people race in traffic or around a turn and sh*t like that, then it's retarded but those are usually the "ricers" with their 16 sec cars





Fresh said:


> yea but theres imports at ave p that move. the aggressive civic which runs 10s and a couple subaru's that move. my boy has one that has ~500hp and it moves
> 
> domestics dont rule around here





Fresh said:


> never said imports rule. i have a 5.2l jeep with flowmasters so y would i say imports rule? know what the f*ck you're talking about before you type. yea a suburb of NYC is the boonies, alright there buddy. what bragging are you talkin bout? i said my friend has a ~500hp wrx that's not bragging jerkoff
> 
> jesus i love how people just pull stuff out their end





Fresh said:


> ....domestics dont rule around here....


Honestly wtf are you talking about here



Fresh said:


> dont mean imports rule either bud. just cuz one thing doesnt rule dont mean the other rules. any car around here is beatable by a import or domestic. you dont see too many sub13 domestic or import cars around here so to me it's pretty EVEN
> 
> neither rules here, do you understand now?
> 
> p.s. i know what i said


This was explaining one of your posts(again) to NHRA



Fresh said:


> ohh. i meant there was a civic hatch that ive seen couple times at ave p and supposingly runs 10s. the turbo was LOUD and it moved when it did a fly by


Quit fuckin changing your positions



Fresh said:


> why do u doubt it? cuz you dont have it? he has 20k into the motor alone. if not 500 then mid 400s. dont know everything he has but it goes from a t-67 equavalent to a sti bulletproof block, all new internals, custom full exhaust, custom 3in ic piping and so on. like i said only thing stock is the heads


See ScrappyDoo's post on page 3 of this thread.



Fresh said:


> f*ck a race track. drag race is where the powers at


It is?



94NDTA said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh said:
> ...





Fresh said:


> bc it doesnt. friend ans subaru were not in the sentence


Eat it bitch.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

why dont u come across the gw and meet me and then say that to me


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im saying both... but also this is a safety issue with RWD cars that have to much hp for young kids. There is definately a place for that kind of hp with RWD... but when you have all that power in a car that definately needs a good driver, then your asking for fatalities. I feel a little safer with AWD and huge brakes as the car is almost impossible to spin out. man.. this is ugly though. This is something everybody has to be concious of.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> im saying both... but also this is a safety issue with RWD cars that have to much hp for young kids. There is definately a place for that kind of hp with RWD... but when you have all that power in a car that definately needs a good driver, then your asking for fatalities. I feel a little safer with AWD and huge brakes as the car is almost impossible to spin out. man.. this is ugly though. This is something everybody has to be concious of.


 It's a hell of a lot safer. If I ever have a kid, I will probably start him off with an AWD car.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

AWD will take a crappy driver and make him a good driver because it makes some of the split second steering correction for you they your going to learn unless your auto xing....his read end came out from under him and they just drifted side ways right into the pole! If your going to be racing around on the street in a 400hp RWD you need to definately invest in some driving lessons or your going to be dead.. isnt the viper the most frequesntly crashed car per owner in the nation? I have put my car purposely in those situations in the rain with aqua tred.... id say i went into a 90 degree turn at 50-mph..did a small powerslide and the car just straightened itself out.

Here is some more significant news. The evo has just one its second national competition.. representing norcalevo!



> I wanted to share some good news with everyone and take the opportunity to thank the people who supported us.
> 
> This last weekend we secured the 2004 Open Class Championship in our EVO. The Border Series Championship is a Mexican /U.S. FIA series. Our EVO battled it out all year in their OPEN CLASS, anything goes catagory. The class is made up of a variety of cars from Ferraris, Porsches, BMWs, Corvettes, RX-7s, etc. We took our the ROAD/RACE Engineering EVO down to run the street course series.
> 
> ...


That car also sounds sick as hell!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It sounded allright.

EDIT: as for the viper statement, thats something I would expect out of a car, which in previouse years, was more oriented to drag race than it was to handling. Combo that with a big cubic inch V-10 with a ton of torque....It doesn't take much to loose controll of a viper.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it is built by dodge...i would take a modded z07 over the viper anyday . This idiot in this area has this 1100 hp viper but he cant keep the thing on the track! completely pointless.. maybe he should have investe in some brakes! I think the viper is going to be the ultimate drift car though.. now that the sport is up and coming. Seems like the rhys millen GTO just sucks ass, but im sure gm will have something sweet on the way that will compete with the silvia.. oh yeah.. that reminds me, rumor is that the new silvia s16 is coming out in the states!? Nissan is bringing out all the stops.. that car is a RWD powerhouse.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fresh said:


> why dont u come across the gw and meet me and then say that to me


 Cause I'm not some e-thug.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

im not either but if you're going to say something might as well say it in person since you live in ny


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

this thread needs to be locked already. it is out of hand


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> FIGHT!!!!!












Fresh, I'll come to Jersey one of these days, don't worry about it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cool let me know then


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Video tape it, and bring your friends 500 hp scooby.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

hilarious. cant wait till i do prove it and make all you's look like assholes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> hilarious. cant wait till i do prove it and make all you's look like assholes


 I thought you said it WASN'T 500 hp.

Besides, I never doubted you. 500 hp isn't impressive to me. Sorry.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea alright thats why u made that smart ass comment.

if i was bullshittin about hp why wouldnt i bs about MY car and not a friends?

im done


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i just say in a on 05 evo VIII MR.. OMG. This thing was sweet and actually came with all the pieces that were somehow forgotten on the orginal...carbon fiber accents, 6 speed with an awesome gearbox.. the variable center differential looks crazy.. a whole performance gauge display. Cheapest price i have seen to, its a fleet dealership so they are getting 35.. isntead of 45 in sanjose

then i proceeded to the scion dealership to scope out a potential daily driver...and they looks at my car, and its like man.. this scion is so fast, you have probably never felt so much speed.. right buddy









i got an ipod alpine adapter though... this piece plus into my head unit and gives me remote acces to all the folders and playlist through the head unit!.. soo sweet


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

mr's out already? been hearing about those since the spring


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they came out 3 weeks ago.. so far i have seen 8 MRs.. thats pretty much everyone in norcal. There was 5 at the meet... all were the new graphite color.. i saw the Works Rally MR.. which was already completey modded to hell. Also i saw a white one today.. white was sweet but the red is the best! They look nice cause they are stock with gunmetal bbs forged wheels and all that. The gay part is that they didnt import the MR seats because americans have fat asses.. secondly they left the meatball taillights and chrome heads lights on the car. These just look gay. Those lights give the evo a ricey look... i changed my tails to JDM evoVIIs right away.. the JDM tails are some of the best looking taillights i have ever seen.

Coolest thing about this car is the seletable active center differential... you can put it in snow mode!... SNOW MODE!!!!!!!!!! OMG I saw want snow mode on my car.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> hilarious. cant wait till i do prove it and make all you's look like assholes


 Dude, I'm still waiting. I'm not asking for much, just a dyno with his numbers and a stock wrx's numbers or a timeslip. Who the hell has one of the highest hp Subaru's in the nation and doesn't have proof? Plain and simple, if you can't prove it, it doesn't exist.


----------

